# New here



## BigRed1987 (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been a lurker for awhile figured I'd finally set up an account.


----------



## tren2k14 (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## BigRed1987 (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks


----------



## BigRed1987 (Apr 2, 2015)

thankss


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome aboard


----------



## brazey (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 2, 2015)

welcome to the community


----------



## jozifp103 (Apr 3, 2015)

*​Welcome welcome!*


----------

